# Humulus "Aurea"



## philistine (18/5/17)

Has anyone tried using Golden Hop flowers to brew with?
Its a particular variety of hops grown for ornamental purposes. Humulus lupulus "Aurea"
Its been around for a very long time so i would assume its origins are likely english.....
Curious to see if it can be used....


----------



## good4whatAlesU (18/5/17)

Google reckons it's derived from Saaz, so maybe try a Pilsner?


----------



## wereprawn (18/5/17)

Will be difficult without a roughish guess on AA%. Flameout hops?


----------



## Mardoo (18/5/17)

If it's actually derived from Saaz I myself would start calculating around 2.5 to 3%.


----------



## wereprawn (18/5/17)

Mardoo said:


> If it's actually derived from Saaz I myself would start calculating around 2.5 to 3%.
> Maybe even lower, seeing as it's bred to be ornamental , but....some of the Saaz derivatives - Riwaka, Summer and Motueka, for example , Are twice that .


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/5/17)

All hops are good for beer. Go for it.
This reminds me of my introduction to Chilli when I thought that first pretty little Habanero was an Ornamental chilli. 
Wow!


----------

